# Game Thread; Nuggets host the Kings



## Husstla

Score Prediction Game

After the delayed game against the Suns, the Nuggets will host the Sacramento Kings, who are 10-13 this season, and have lost both of their last two games.

Iverson is expected by the Nuggets and are waiting for him to show up so he can play in this game. The Nuggets can't afford not using him for long and the team management has said if AI is in town, he is going to play.


----------



## Husstla

Anyone got any news on AI? The airport is scheduled to be open sometime after noon, which does give AI enough time to fly in, but is there chances of him playing? Arriving few hours before the game and playing? What do you guys think?


----------



## c_dog

get ready to see this:










just thought i'd post it before people think i used a *real* pic.

I believe AI will be there and be ready. should be a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Sliccat

> The Nuggets are uncertain if Iverson can arrive in time for Friday's home game against the Sacramento Kings after a blizzard shut down most of Denver.
> 
> Iverson was expected to fly to Denver in time for the Nuggets game against the Sacramento Kings. Whether Iverson plays depends on whether all players involved in Tuesday's trade can report to their new teams and pass physicals, Nuggets spokesman Eric Sebastian said.
> 
> The Nuggets (14-9) traded Andre Miller, Joe Smith and two 2007 first-round draft picks for Iverson on Tuesday and hoped he'd arrive shortly thereafter. However, the storm which dumped two feet of snow on the Denver metro area this week has closed down the airport until noon on Friday, threatening Iverson's debut with the team.
> 
> ``When will he get here? We've got to ask the weatherman,'' said Mark Warkentien, Denver's vice president of basketball operations.
> 
> Miller was expected to fly Friday to Philadelphia, Sebastian said.
> 
> If Iverson isn't able to play on Friday, he'll have to wait another few days before another opportunity. Denver doesn't take the court again until Tuesday against Boston, giving Iverson an even more extended layoff since he last played with the Philadelphia 76ers on Dec. 6.
> 
> Iverson said he had no ill feelings toward Philadelphia after 10-plus seasons, and denied that he ever asked for a trade despite a contentious history with team management, former 76ers coach Larry Brown and current coach Maurice Cheeks.
> 
> ``I don't have anything bad to say about Mo or the organization,'' Iverson said. ``They gave me the best opportunity I could hope for by sending me to Denver. They showed me a lot of loyalty in putting me in this situation, so I'm grateful to them and wish them well.''
> 
> Iverson finished his career in Philadelphia averaging 28.1 points, 6.1 assists and 3.9 rebounds.
> 
> Denver acquired Iverson to in wake of suspensions to J.R. Smith and Carmelo Anthony, who were suspended for 10 and 15 games, respectively, for their roles in an on-court brawl between the Nuggets and the New York Knicks last Saturday.
> 
> Denver played without its top two scorers on Monday in a 117-108 win over the Washington Wizards. In their absences, Denver found an unlikely hero in guard Earl Boykins, who scored a season-high 29 points and grabbed seven rebounds after entering the game averaging just 10.9 points.
> 
> ``There's going to be something good that comes out of this nightmare,'' Denver coach George Karl said.


http://www.nba.com/games/20061222/SACDEN/preview.html


----------



## Husstla

Damn, it's not enough to have Iverson in Denver, Miller has to be in Philly too. Don't think it's possible anymore for Iverson to play tonight.


----------



## Sliccat

Yes, Miller and Smith's arrival and physicals are more likely to prohibit this than Iverson's arrival, it seems.


----------



## Your Answer

If the airports did in fact open back up at noon today he should be able to play tonight that will give plenty of time to report and for physicals to be passed. Anyone know if the airports did indeed open back up at noon today


----------



## Your Answer

Im finding the exact same article you found posted on espn but it left of the the top line

"The Nuggets are uncertain if Iverson can arrive in time for Friday's home game against the Sacramento Kings after a blizzard shut down most of Denver."

and had two different titles 

One was Iverson expected to play and the other was Iverson, Miller finally expected to join new teams


----------



## Your Answer

Nuggets better hope Allen can play tonight, Cambys gonna miss the game also, just found this over at ESPN.

_DENVER -- Marcus Camby will miss the Denver Nuggets' game against the Sacramento Kings on Friday night because of a fractured finger on his right hand. 



The Nuggets said Camby, a center-forward, was injured in Monday's game against the Washington Wizards. He was averaging 11.7 points and 11 rebounds. 



The Nuggets were also missing J.R. Smith and Carmelo Anthony. Anthony was suspended for 15 games and Smith for 10 for their roles in a brawl in the final minutes of a Dec. 16 game in New York. 



Allen Iverson was expected to join the Nuggets sometime Friday after he was acquired in a trade with the Philadelphia 76ers on Tuesday. He has been kept away by a snowstorm that shut down Denver International Airport for two days with more than 2 feet of snow. 



The Nuggets, who also got Ivan McFarlin in the trade, sent Andre Miller, Joe Smith and two first-round draft picks to the 76ers_


----------



## Your Answer

Also just saw on ESPN NEWS it said Iverson expected to play and Camby will not play.


----------



## Sliccat

Oh boy. Could this team's luck be any worse? Here's hoping Camby heals that finger QUICK.


----------



## 77AJ

This is an exciting night for all Nuggets fans if AI does play.

:clap:

Now the Nuggets have a top 5 player in the game with AI, plus a top 10-15 player in Melo. Should be a great year. I wonder how Utah Jazz fans feel abotut this. -evil grin-


----------



## Husstla

If Iverson doesn't play, expect a 20 point loss. Every single one of our starters will be out...every single one! That
s crazy!


----------



## melo4life

i cant believe that camby is out now, basically all of our stars are gone, but we got AI with the points, and/or assists, boykins backing him up, evans and nene got boards


----------



## Sliccat

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/sports/16302246.htm

Iverson is availiable to play! The sixers waived Smith's requirement to pass a physical, and Miller has already passed. The trade is officially final.


----------



## Husstla

Oh baby it's going to get crazy tonight.


----------



## Sliccat

Yep. just bought the audio pass.


----------



## Husstla

Lucky, not getting the game so I'm following it on NBA.com


----------



## Husstla

Only 15 more mins, I'm getting excited!!


----------



## Your Answer

Anyone got NBA League pass and got another game on the channel the Nuggets game is suppose to be on, I got the utah game on and it just started the 4th qtr and its says Denver game on at 930. they better show the start of the game on another channel


----------



## Husstla

NBA.com has a picture with Iverson with his jersey on. Someone please tell me how to get it off the flash thing


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> NBA.com has a picture with Iverson with his jersey on. Someone please tell me how to get it off the flash thing


You can't.

Oh man, Audio pass is MUCH better than the stat sheet. Definately worth the price if you can't get it on TV.


----------



## Sliccat

13-8 Nuggets so far. Salmons at the free throw line.


----------



## Sliccat

Kenny Thomas fouls on an inbound, so two free throws for Denver. Earl misses the first makes the second. 13-9 Kings.


----------



## Sliccat

lead dropped to 1, 15-14 Kings.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> You can't.
> 
> Oh man, Audio pass is MUCH better than the stat sheet. Definately worth the price if you can't get it on TV.


I saw someone in the Put a #3 iverson thread in the main forum that someone got the flash picture some how.


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> I saw someone in the Put a #3 iverson thread in the main forum that someone got the flash picture some how.


They probably got the picture it self.

Kings score, 17-16 Kings. Iverson getting off the bench, getting a standing ovation.


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> They probably got the picture it self.
> 
> Kings score, 17-16 Kings. Iverson getting off the bench, getting a standing ovation.


A nuggets foul, Iverson is in. The crowd is going nuts.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Kenny Thomas fouls on an inbound, so two free throws for Denver. Earl misses the first makes the second. 13-9 Kings.


Stupid NBA.com isn't updating the box score. Did Iverson start?


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Stupid NBA.com isn't updating the box score. Did Iverson start?


no, he got benched.


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Stupid NBA.com isn't updating the box score. Did Iverson start?


do you have flash player, husstla?


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> They probably got the picture it self.
> 
> Kings score, 17-16 Kings. Iverson getting off the bench, getting a standing ovation.


God damn I wanna see this game. I'm buying NBA league pass tomorrow no matter what.


----------



## Sliccat

Evans scores, 21-18


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> Evans scores, 21-18


Referee timeout, 23-18 Kings.


----------



## Husstla

Yes. It's working for other games, I don't know why not for this game. Did Iverson score yet?


----------



## Husstla

Never mind the box score is working now


----------



## ballistixxx

keep updating sliccat


----------



## Sliccat

Iverson scores, 23-20 Denver.

Salmons going crazy on the nuggets. Hits a three, its 26-20, Denver.


----------



## Husstla

Damn there goes boxscore again...it's moving really slow


----------



## Husstla

ballistixxx said:


> keep updating sliccat


Yeah please. NBA.com is being really annoying.


----------



## Sliccat

ballistixxx said:


> keep updating sliccat


OK. My league pass started messing up.

They're down two after the first quarter.

I'll try to give ya'll better updates.


----------



## Sliccat

Iverson gets another standing ovation as the quarter starts.

Iverson to Najera, who gets fouled. 

Iverson gets his three blocked, Kings make it, 28-24 Kings.


----------



## Sliccat

Nuggets with the ball, foul on Kings. Iverson at the line, Nuggets are doing bad from the foul line so far. Iverson misses both.


----------



## Sliccat

Kings miss, Iverson with the ball, misses a three.

Iverson on the break. Iverson to, uh, somebody, for a basket. 28-26 Kings


----------



## Sliccat

Kings with the ball, Najera fouls. Salmons at the free throw line. Makes the first. Makes the second. 30-26.

Iverson calls a play!

Nuggets draw a foul.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Kings miss, Iverson with the ball, misses a three.
> 
> Iverson on the break. Iverson to, uh, somebody, for a basket. 28-26 Kings


Yeah who the hell is the shooting guard?


----------



## Sliccat

9:32 left in the quarter, Denver's missed 5 straight free throws.

Williamson gets fouled, and there goes my connection again.


----------



## Sliccat

> Yeah who the hell is the shooting guard?


Earl Boykins :laugh:

Iverson scores, 6 points for him. 32-28 Kings.


----------



## Sliccat

Referee timeout.


----------



## Husstla

C mon AI keep scoring.


----------



## Sliccat

From what I can tell, Denver should really be winning this. They've missed 5 free-throws(Iverson and Boykins had four of those), and they're letting alot of easy lay-ups go.


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> NBA.com is still stuck in the first qtr, wtf


Trust, I've been watching the stat sheets for two years, I know. I got you.

Maurice Taylor scores, 6 point Kings lead.

Iverson alley-oop to Johnson, 34-30 Kings.

Iverson with 6 points, 2 ast.


----------



## Sliccat

Evans gets fouled. Nuggets are now 1-9 from 3.


----------



## Sliccat

Evans misses the second, tipped by Johnson!. 34-33 Kings.

Nene with his second block. Kings with 3 offensive rebounds in one possession.

Guys, who's the guy who's last name starts with D?


----------



## Husstla

AI thanks Johnson for the number with an ally oop lol


----------



## Sliccat

Kevin Martin scores, has six, their up 5.

Garcia gets a foul, connection problems, sorry.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Evans gets fouled. Nuggets are now 1-9 from 3.


Haha why do they even bother to shoot the 3


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Haha why do they even bother to shoot the 3


Iverson seems to be drawing alot of attention. They're all wide open.

Nene fouls Taylor. Evans sits down.


----------



## Sliccat

Taylor hits the first, Nuggets ball.

ANOTHER missed three. Nuggets now 1-11, almost all wide open.

Kings miss, Iverson takes it up... to Boykins, and Miller blocks the shot. 

Kings score, 41-34.


----------



## Sliccat

Miller rebounds a Boykins miss, out on the Kings, and a timeout. Still 41-34. Nuggets are having a hard time, the Kings defense is really focusing on Iverson.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Taylor hits the first, Nuggets ball.
> 
> ANOTHER missed three. Nuggets now 1-11, almost all wide open.
> 
> Kings miss, Iverson takes it up... to Boykins, and Miller blocks the shot.
> 
> Kings score, 41-34.


Timeout needed


----------



## Sliccat

****, i'm in dead silence right now. dont know if its still the timeout or what.


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Timeout needed


They got it.


----------



## Sliccat

Sorry guys, I have no clue what's going on...back on

44-34 Kings. Iverson gets called for a charge.


----------



## Sliccat

Their saying that was a bad call. 

Najera steals, fast break, and the Nuggets draw a foul, dont know who. 

Nuggets 5-12 free throws, make first...and second. 44-36 Kings.


----------



## Husstla

Damn take Boykins off, the guys a midget and he seems to be getting owned.


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Damn take Boykins off, the guys a midget and he seems to be getting owned.


Lol, and a foul on Boykins as I read that.


----------



## Sliccat

ballistixxx said:


> it's Yakhouba Diawara


Thanks.

Bibby misses both free throws. Iverson to Boykins, Najera misses, three times.

Kings ball, Marting makes a floater. Iverson gets fouled.


----------



## Husstla

ballistixxx said:


> it's Yakhouba Diawara


Hot name.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Bibby misses both free throws. Iverson to Boykins, Najera misses, three times.
> 
> Kings ball, Marting makes a floater. Iverson gets fouled.


Oh please make the fts


----------



## Sliccat

Iverson 89% on the season free throws, 1-4 tonight.

Timeout, Nuggets down 46-37


----------



## Sliccat

2:50 left in the quarter.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Iverson 89% on the season free throws, 1-4 tonight.
> 
> Timeout, Nuggets down 46-37


You know, thats not really bad, considering, half of our starters are out, and the fact that Iverson just came in this morning and never played with Nuggets before.


----------



## Sliccat

Kings have the ball, Najera fouls Miller, his 3rd. Evans comes in for him.

Nuggets are 4-15 fgs, Iverson is 3-4.

Miller makes the first, makes the second. 48-37.

Iverson is getting everybody wide open threes, and their missing them all. Out of bounds to Kings.


----------



## Sliccat

Nuggets got five shots, and missed all of them.

Evans with the rebound, Kings get the Nuggets miss.

Nene gets the ball, to boykins, who loses the ball.

Martin makes a shot, 50-37.

Very bad defense by the Nuggets, who are now 1-13 3's.

The crowd is really starting to get on the Nuggets.


----------



## Sliccat

Salmons at the line. He's got 14, 7 rbs, 6 asts.

Salmons makes both. 52-37. Nuggets only have 13 points in the quarter. 

Boykins for 3, makes it. 50-40 Kings.

Evans steals it, gets fouled.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Nuggets got five shots, and missed all of them.
> 
> Evans with the rebound, Kings get the Nuggets miss.
> 
> Nene gets the ball, to boykins, who loses the ball.
> 
> Martin makes a shot, 50-37.
> 
> Very bad defense by the Nuggets, who are now 1-13 3's.
> 
> The crowd is really starting to get on the Nuggets.


Iverson needs to ball hog if we want to come back


----------



## Sliccat

Evans makes the first, second. 52-42 Kings. Evans gets the ball back, and is fouled again by Miller. Tech on Miller.


----------



## Sliccat

Iverson is really focusing on passing right now. Boykins makes the tech. ft. Evans misses his first, and second. Clayza gets steal. Evans makes the shot, foul called before the shot.


----------



## Sliccat

The Nuggets should be winning by ten right now, its ridiculous. Evans makes both, 8-0 Nuggets run, down by 7. Kings with the last possession. Garcia misses 3, and quarter is over. 52-45 Kings.


----------



## Sliccat

The Nuggets are playing horribly. They're 2-14 on 3's and Iverson has gotten them great looks. They've gotten offensive rebounds, and missed all of the second chance points. missed 7 fts, and are allowing easy lay-ups.


----------



## Sliccat

It's halftime, and I need a break.


----------



## The Future7

I expect Karl to tell AI to start taking over the scoring load.


----------



## Husstla

Thanks for the updates man


Seriously the passing doesn't seem to be working out right now, so Iverson should just ball hog and get us the lead.


----------



## Sliccat

I'm pretty sure he's trying to make a good impression with his new teamates and ease his way in. I wouldn't expect anything great from him until at least the 4th.

If it makes you feel any better, the nuggets really should be winning. If they get hot, the game is over.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

I can't believe how many open looks Iverson has gotten the offense. Unfortunately, we still don't have any shooters.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> I'm pretty sure he's trying to make a good impression with his new teamates and ease his way in. I wouldn't expect anything great from him until at least the 4th.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, the nuggets really should be winning. If they get hot, the game is over.


I'm down with the fact that he's trying to play with the team, but the team is cold right now. I say just try it for half of the third qtr, if nothing happens he should take over him self.


----------



## ss03

Husstla said:


> Thanks for the updates man
> 
> 
> Seriously the passing doesn't seem to be working out right now, so Iverson should just ball hog and get us the lead.


He should go to the passing when other players start coming back, but right now, who else is going to score?

He has to show them that he can co-exist with Melo.. Right now its like he's playing with his 76er's.. Perhaps even a worse situation


----------



## Sliccat

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I can't believe how many open looks Iverson has gotten the offense. Unfortunately, we still don't have any shooters.


Yep, that was the situation in philly for years.


----------



## Kuskid

There was a lid on that hoop for about 5 minutes there. Good looks, good shots, just wouldn't quite drop. Let's just hope it stays there for the second half.  I've been very impressed with Yak's uhhh... confidence in his shot. It just seems a bit unwarranted right now.


----------



## Sliccat

unable to connect!!! this league pass is giving me a headache.


----------



## Husstla

How many points and assists does Iverson have at halftime?


----------



## Sliccat

7 points and 2-3 asts.


----------



## Sliccat

Second half has started. Nene fouls Bibby. Apparently the nuggets had come back, and their in a 5-0 kings run. They're up 6.

Boykins has it, Nene, misses a lay-up.

Kings ball.Diawara to Iverson. Iverson hits the jumper. 59-55 Kings.


----------



## Sliccat

Boykins, makes it and a foul. 59-57. He makes it, 59-58.

Salmons takes it up, pick and roll, Miller misses. Nuggets rebound. Boykins misses a three. Kings get it, and a foul on Denver.


----------



## Sliccat

Garcia misses, Rahim with the rebound, kings score. 61-58 Nuggets. Boykins makes the shot, and a foul. 61-60. Boykins is doing an Iverson here. Boykins makes the ft, tied 61.

Kings ball, out on them. Nuggets ball.


----------



## Sliccat

Diawara misses another three, their 2-18. Out on evans.

Miller misses, foul on Nuggets, Clayza. Fourth team foul, non shooting.


----------



## Husstla

Haha boykins is bringing us back


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Diawara misses another three, their 2-18. Out on evans.
> 
> Miller misses, foul on Nuggets, Clayza. Fourth team foul, non shooting.


It's amazing that they don't even consider to stop shooting 3s


----------



## Sliccat

Iverson knocks it out, Kings ball.

Evans gets the ball, Clayza with the layup, AI ast, 63-61 NUGGETS!

Kings tie score. Clayza misses the three. 2-19 3's


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> It's amazing that they don't even consider to stop shooting 3s


They can't. They're all WIDE open.

Kings ball, up two. Diawara blocks, but fouls on the shot. 65-63 Kings.


----------



## Husstla

OMG stop shooting 3s..what the hell is wrong with us...how long does it take to realize we can't shoot the ball!? even if we are wide open


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> They can't. They're all WIDE open.
> 
> Kings ball, up two. Diawara blocks, but fouls on the shot. 65-63 Kings.


67-63 Kings.

Nuggets ball, Iverson hits the three. 67-66 Kings. Iverson with 14, 6-9fgs.

Kings ball, miss, Evans gets the rebound. Iverson makes another 3! 69-66 NUGGETS!

Kings hit a three.

Boykins misses another open three. Steals, Iverson hits another shot!

71-69 Denver, 19 for Iverson.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Sacramento is a sad excuse for a defensive team.


----------



## Sliccat

XMATTHEWX said:


> Sacramento is a sad excuse for a defensive team.


tied score, Johnson HITS THE 3! 74-71 Denver.


----------



## Husstla

Iversons on fire!


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> tied score, Johnson HITS THE 3! 74-71 Denver.


Williamson hits a hook. 74-73 Denver. Boykins scores, up three.

Technical foul on Williamson! Boykins and Iverson with 19.

Timeout Kings.


----------



## Husstla

wtf this is crazy, how many attempts are we gonna end up with? 50?


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Iversons on fire!


That's why you can't stop shooting open shots. They just got 9 points in threes. The Kings just stopped guarding them.


----------



## The Future7

Damn Iverson is lighting it up


----------



## Husstla

Nice to see smurf stepping up after getting owned in the first qtr


----------



## melo4life

nuggets are on a roll, iverson hit 8 points in a row, early boykins has the last like 5 assists


----------



## Sliccat

Iverson and boykins are carying the team right now.

Nuggets have a free throw. Up 76-73. Boykins shoots the free throw, hits it. 4 point lead.

Kings ball. The crowd is amped. Evans rebound.

Iverson to Reggie, who drops it and kicks it.


----------



## Sliccat

Nuggets get a stop to end the quarter. up 77-73.


----------



## Husstla

Whats the story with 3s atm, how many made and how many attempted?


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Whats the story with 3s atm, how many made and how many attempted?


Don't know anymore. 5-23 now I think.


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> Don't know anymore. 5-23 now I think.


Guests! We see you. Join up and discuss the Nuggets with us!


----------



## Husstla

31 points in that qtr, nice come back


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> Guests! We see you. Join up and discuss the Nuggets with us!


Kings make a shot to open the quarter. 77-75 Nuggets.

Johnson misses the three. Out on Kings. Out on Kings again. 11 left in shot clock. Iverson to Boykins, who misses the three. Out on Kings again! 5-25 three's for Denver.

Iverson to Evans, and 1!


----------



## Kuskid

AI drives and finds Evans for the foul line jumper, cans it, gets hit on the head in the process, misses the free throw.
79-77 Nuggets now

the Frog makes it 81-77


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> Kings make a shot to open the quarter. 77-75 Nuggets.
> 
> Johnson misses the three. Out on Kings. Out on Kings again. 11 left in shot clock. Iverson to Boykins, who misses the three. Out on Kings again! 5-25 three's for Denver.
> 
> Iverson to Evans, and 1!


Evans misses the ft. 79-75 nuggets.

Rahim scores, 79-77.

Johnson misses a three. Salmons over the back foul.


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat I got a question. I'm trying to upload a custom avatar but in the Usercp it doesn't give me that option. I can only select avatars that are provided by the site. Is there a number of posts I must get to upload my own avatar?


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> Evans misses the ft. 79-75 nuggets.
> 
> Rahim scores, 79-77.
> 
> Johnson misses a three. Salmons over the back foul.


Connection problems. 17 to's by kings, 9:50 left. Nuggets ball

Iverson alley oop to DJ didn't work, Evans gets the rebound, fouled on the shot.


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Sliccat I got a question. I'm trying to upload a custom avatar but in the Usercp it doesn't give me that option. I can only select avatars that are provided by the site. Is there a number of posts I must get to upload my own avatar?


You have to pay for premium membership. $10.

Evans misses a free throw, misses another one. Nene fouls, his 4th.

Salmons blocked by Johnson, he has 2. Kings ball. 9:05 left.

Salmons against the clock, foul on Iverson. Timeout.


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat said:


> You have to pay for premium membership. $10.
> 
> Evans misses a free throw, misses another one. Nene fouls, his 4th.
> 
> Salmons blocked by Johnson, he has 2. Kings ball. 9:05 left.
> 
> Salmons against the clock, foul on Iverson. Timeout.


The Nuggets are clinging to this lead hard. It's going to be hard to sustain it for the next 8:55.


----------



## Sliccat

81-77 Denver as play starts. Miller shooting fts for Sac. Misses first. makes second.

Johnson misses, Kings ball.

Nene with the rebound. Their missing camby inside, and out on denver.


----------



## Sliccat

Rahim dunks. 81-80 denver. out on Kings. Salmons has 16, 10 rbs, and 7 asts.

Nuggets inbound with 6 on clock. to Iverson, Diawara misses jumper.

Diawara 3-14 tonight. Martin hits three. 83-81 Kings.

Iverson to Najera ties it. 8 asts Iverson.

Out on Rahim, Denver ball.

83 all.

Diawara misses again, Kings rebound.

Kings miss 3, Nene has season high 13 rebounds. Iverson gets fouled. 5:33 left and a referee timeout.


----------



## Husstla

Damn lost the lead. Great effort from Nene tonight.


----------



## Sliccat

Iverson misses first free throw. makes second, 84-83 Nuggets.

Najera fouls on the shot, he has 5.

Kings up 1 after both free throws.

Iverson drives, misses. Bibby rebound.

Najera fouls out.


----------



## Sliccat

Nuggets are slipping. Martin will shoot freethrows. Hits first, second. Denver down 3.

Boykins hits the 3! 87 all.


----------



## Husstla

Boykins!! keeping us in, great timing for the 3


----------



## Husstla

How much time left on the clock?


----------



## Sliccat

Iverson strips Salmons, who kicks it out. Nuggets ball.

Iverson misses. Nene travels. Kings ball.

Miller with a dunk, 89-87 Kings. 3:30 left.

Johnson passes it to Martin, Kings ball.

Miller hits a jumper, 91-87. timeout.


----------



## Sliccat

about 2:40 left.


----------



## Sliccat

The nuggets are having alot of trouble right now.


----------



## Husstla

Not good. We need a bucket here


----------



## Sliccat

Nuggets ball as play starts. 2:46 left. Iverson to Nene who gets blocked by miller. nuggets in trouble, and rahim makes the jumper. 2:10 left.

Iverson to Johnson who hits the 3! 93-90.


----------



## Sliccat

Kings miss, Nene ties career high 14 rbs. Iverson misses lay-up, he's missed 3 in a row.

Nene fouls on the shot. 1:12 left.


----------



## Sliccat

This game is probably over.


----------



## Sliccat

wait, rahim misses the first. makes second. 94-90 kings, timeout nuggets.


----------



## Husstla

Nuggets still with a chance, they need to move quick


----------



## Sliccat

1:12 left, Nuggets ball. Iverson takes it up, is doubled. Johnson misses 3, bibby rebound. Salmons hits the three. game over.


----------



## Sliccat

ouch. boykins stole the ball, and couldn't make the lay-up


----------



## Sliccat

The Nuggets really should've won this. too many missed easy opportunities. the missed layups, wide open threes and fts caught up to them.


----------



## Mateo

boykins is garbage. obviously trying to show up for potential trades, but he just looks embarrassing. jacked up 23 shots, who does he think he is?


----------



## Husstla

Could have really used Melo and JR today.


----------



## Sliccat

Mateo said:


> boykins is garbage. obviously trying to show up for potential trades, but he just looks embarrassing. jacked up 23 shots, who does he think he is?


the reason why this game was so close.


----------



## melo4life

22 points, 10 assists, 2 rebounds, 9-15FG, 2-6FT, 2-3 3pt,pretty good performance i believe for a guy in his first game with a new club


----------



## Husstla

Oh well, we know one thing is that Iverson is here to play some serious ball. Games like these will be easily won once JR, Camby and Melo are back


----------



## Ruff Draft

My dad's comments.

"A.I. looks good in sky blue"

"John who!?"


----------



## Sliccat

Camby's loss hurts this team alot. this is a win with camby.


----------



## Kuskid

Sliccat said:


> Camby's loss hurts this team alot. this is a win with camby.


Agreed. And I say we all chip in our Christmas money and get Yak a shooting coach.


----------



## pac4eva5

wow a 11 page game thread! where were you nuggets "fans" before last week???

:nonono:


----------



## Your Answer

Cambys absence def hurt a lot it just seemed like they had no inside presence out there what so ever. 

It also seemed like there were ppl shooting way to many 3s who didnt belong shooting them in the first place....Y. Diawara 0-7 from the 3pt arc, I dont know if he normally makes them but most of those 7 shots werent even close and Keliza went 1-5. 

Demarr played well tonight when he didnt settle for outside jumpers. Looking like him and allen played together be4 with those alley-oops.

First game with Iverson and considering everyone that was missing from the lineup, Im not necissarily dissapointed with this loss, overall they looked pretty good out there and says something about the depth of this team if they can play like this. Hopefully Camby can come back sooner then later, I think they said 2 weeks.


----------



## Lope31

This will be forever remembered as the day Yakhouba Diawara started over Allen Iverson. Nuggets fans must be pretty excited about the rest of the season. I gotta admit it looks weird seeing AI in a Denver jersey but here's hoping it turns out for the best.


----------



## melo4life

omg how bad was diawara wasnt he like 0-7 or 0-8 from long range??? man that is disappointing, as for iverson i think he did well for his first game in a new team


----------



## Husstla

Seriously until today I didn't even know Diawaras full name. I saw him in a couple of games but didn't pay attention to him. He shouldn't shoot.


----------



## Kuskid

Yak hasn't played enough minutes yet this season for anyone to really have him figured out. He hit 48% of his treys one year in college (only took 27), then the next year jacked up 3 times as many at a clip of only 29%. His shot's still kind of a mystery to me, but a couple more games like last night and I think I'll have it figured out.


----------



## Sliccat

pac4eva5 said:


> wow a 11 page game thread! where were you nuggets "fans" before last week???
> 
> :nonono:


Probably wherever you were last night.

I swear, their next practice should just be a three point shoot around. They were WIDE open all night, and stunk it up. make a few 3's and the defense couldn't have swarmed the paint so much.


----------



## Husstla

Kuskid said:


> Yak hasn't played enough minutes yet this season for anyone to really have him figured out. He hit 48% of his treys one year in college (only took 27), then the next year jacked up 3 times as many at a clip of only 29%. His shot's still kind of a mystery to me, but a couple more games like last night and I think I'll have it figured out.


My friend has league pass and he saw the game. He told me his shot was worse than what the boxscore said.


----------



## Diggler

good game. wow the nuggets really hurt themselves from the FT and 3 pt line. that one guy on denver who kept bricking threes really kept us in the game. good debut for AI. triple double from salmons. :clap:


----------



## Kuskid

Husstla said:


> My friend has league pass and he saw the game. He told me his shot was worse than what the boxscore said.


I've got League Pass, too. And your friend's right, they weren't even close. Probably 4 of the 7 were flat-out bricks. What scares me is the lack of hesitation. Most rookies, especially rookies that are supposed to be defensive minded players, miss 6 threes, and they don't even wanna touch the ball. He never flinched. That was an Antoine Walker-esque performance out there last night.


----------

